# Need Tips for raising cherries



## levity (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello! I'm looking to get some cherry shrimp in the near future and wouldn't mind getting some additional advice in how to raise these cuties 
Currently have an established 10g planted with tons of hornwort and amazon swords, java fern babies, and a marimo. 
I've been on the fence about getting java moss for the tank. I understand that it creates shelter for the shrimp as well as a food source from all the detritus that collects on it. But I've also heard that once its in, it's super hard to remove once its established... 
Also, I've read that cherry shrimp are notorious breeders. How much shrimp is too much shrimp? I've seen estimates of 5-10 shrimp per gallon. Is this too much?
Which brings us to tank mates. I want this to be a mixed tank and currently have 5 white cloud minnows and 5 ghost shrimp. So far (about 3 weeks), it seems they've been ignoring each other. I'm hoping this is a good sign that the fish will also ignore the cherries. Any babies though will almost certainly be "donezo", and quickly gobbled up by the minnows. Which brings me back to the java moss... really hesitant on putting that in there but if it helps...
Also I've heard "horror stories" of ghost shrimp being able to snag baby fish from the water. Will ghost shrimp and cherry shrimp co-exist peacefully?


----------



## levity (Aug 10, 2015)

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

When it comes to shrimp, alot of fish harrass them and they go into hiding in my personal experience, because they feel threatened. Moss is a must for a shrimp habitat. 

good luck


----------



## levity (Aug 10, 2015)

deepblue3 said:


> When it comes to shrimp, alot of fish harrass them and they go into hiding in my personal experience, because they feel threatened. Moss is a must for a shrimp habitat.
> 
> good luck


Thanks for your help! Guess I'll be getting some java moss too. Hope it won't be too hard to maintain :S


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

Got 50 cherries about 9 months ago, threw them in a 120 (apparently not recommended) and now I have them coming out of my ears. Started culling them too. Fed on regular fish flake foods and some algae wafers once in a while (they like those). Cherries should not be a problem to keep at all. Good luck!

I would also like to add that now I have 5 tanks with only Shrimp, all diff types (only neos). So I guess that says something about how addicting they are


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Do cherry shrimp do well in co2 injected tanks? Also do they eat algae??


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

In my experience (which is guess isnt much), they don't really eat algae. They eat the biofilm off whatever is in your tank and will gladly consume any veggies and dying plants or fish (or even dead Shrimp, those cannibals). If you want Shrimp that consume algae, go for amanos. Im fairly certain they'll do fine in co2, but please correct me if I'm wrong.

In my opinion, neos are mainly for show, not much for getting rid of the underisable things that grow in tanks such as algae.


----------

